# New Bow-Hunter from CA



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

Long time hunter, but first time bow hunter. Actually, I should correct that because I'd have to actually bow hunt at least once to say that 

I just purchased an 09 diamond Rock and hope to be hunting with it next deer season. I just found this place and thought I'd say hi!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* jephs422. Have fun here.


----------



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT

What part of Cal ya from?


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jephs422 (Sep 3, 2009)

909bowsniper said:


> Welcome to AT
> 
> What part of Cal ya from?


I'm in So-Cal, just south of Santa Barbara in Ventura. I used to do a lot of deer hunting in D-13 and A-zone, but it just became too hard and I hunt predators most of the year, so it took a back seat. I am hoping bow hunting guives me some new found excitement for deer hunting.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## xhogboss (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome! Just joined myself. I'm from SLO County - hoping to get back into shooting the bow with my grandson.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

xhogboss said:


> Welcome! Just joined myself. I'm from SLO County - hoping to get back into shooting the bow with my grandson.


Welcome also


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!* :cheers:


----------

